# Special Day!



## RIUber (Feb 9, 2016)

Got a tip today. Since this has happened to me twice in about 125 rides I thought I would celebrate and let everyone know. BTW, it was a fellow uber driver so he knew the pain. We traded stories like being war veterans, then he tosses me $2. He got 5 stars!


----------



## RIUber (Feb 9, 2016)

Got another tip! 2 tips in 2 days. A sign of the apocalypse


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

I got three $5 tips last week. I was stunned.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I got 3 Friday10 10 and 6, 3 Saturday$20$5,$3 , 1 yesterday$20 ($12fare) and two today$3 and $3 (2 out of 2 trips) $80 I must have forgot one because I have 85 total. Last week I did well too... 96 from 2 trips. Short trips too. 
I wish every weekend was like that.


----------

